# Which Plow brand is better



## Snow Rookie (Dec 24, 2008)

I am taking the plunge this winter. We are supoose to have alot of snow here in the Great Northwest and I need to find a plow. My choices seem to be Snow Dogg, Boss, Blizzard, or Meyer. Now being in the mowing industry I have gone with the brand that has a quality mower and real good support on parts and service. So what plow is the best quality and parts support? Thank you


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

That depends largely on the dealer and not the brand. Some dealers for Boss, Blizzard or whoever are great, some aren't. Personally I'd stay away from Meyer. I have a Blizzard-parts are expensive. Never had a Boss or Snow Dogg. I'm surprised there isn't a Western dealer available to you as well.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Get The Boss! Or get a meyer. But I like boss.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Ive had fisher for 24 years and Boss for 3 years both good, I like the fisher better. My friend (yes I have a Friend) has a Meyer. I have not owned one but I repair his... a lot.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

From the list.......Boss or Blizzard. The others aren't bad, but not as good


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What style of blade are you considering?


----------



## Snow Rookie (Dec 24, 2008)

I am looking a a straight blade with full trips. What is better joystick or button controller? Thank you guys you being very helpful.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

get the Boss with a handeld controller


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

As I'm sure you know, dealer support is key. Talk to as many local guys as you can to weigh their feedback into the equation, then decide what features will work best for you (direct vs. chain lift) and make a fully educated choice. The new Meyer stuff is much better than their older designs. They made major changes over the past few years for the better, so don't rule them out if you are buying new. Handheld controllers are much better than a fixed mount joystick. JMO.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

hydro_37;1110474 said:


> get the Boss with a handeld controller


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

linycctitan;1110509 said:


> As I'm sure you know, dealer support is key. Talk to as many local guys as you can to weigh their feedback into the equation, then decide what features will work best for you (direct vs. chain lift) and make a fully educated choice. The new Meyer stuff is much better than their older designs. They made major changes over the past few years for the better, so don't rule them out if you are buying new. Handheld controllers are much better than a fixed mount joystick. JMO.


Yes sir! 

plus that new alm controller that meyer has is intresting!


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm partial to a door mounted fixed control. It's a matter of preference, but I hate having a handheld floating around in the cab, dropping it on the floor, etc. Having it on the left side frees up my right hand for shifting and steering. I fabbed my own door mount for my Blizzard. I posted pics in another thread a while back if you're interested.

This may or may not be possible depending on the controller style, and for some guys they'd prefer a handheld or one you can strap to your leg. I guess it's more of what you get used to than anything. For me, adapting to the added controls on a Power Plow wasn't a big deal, but if I'd changed the location of the controller and began controlling with my right hand, that would have been a challenge!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The Boss is your best bet IMO. I personaly prefer I joy stick but, alot of people like the hand held.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

mercer_me;1110661 said:


> The Boss is your best bet IMO. I personaly prefer I joy stick but, alot of people like the hand held.


Hold the joy stick in your hand then :laughing:


----------



## NJN (Jan 16, 2010)

Has anyone tried the new Meyer joystick that changes color, thats pretty cool and easy to use.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Get a Boss, they are very dependable, I have a few guys that plow for us and have had nothing but issues with there new Western MVP's bad welds, bad pump Reservoir gaskets, tower assemblies breaking off at the bolts, bad Cartridges. Blizzards are nice but weight a lot, parts are expensive an the first gen Power plows wings breaking off.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Snow Rookie;1110188 said:


> I am taking the plunge this winter. We are supoose to have alot of snow here in the Great Northwest and I need to find a plow. My choices seem to be Snow Dogg, Boss, Blizzard, or Meyer. Now being in the mowing industry I have gone with the brand that has a quality mower and real good support on parts and service. So what plow is the best quality and parts support? Thank you


I'd take a close look at the new Meyer Plows. They look very well built (overbuilt IMO-which is a good thing), and seem to have addressed many past issues.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

This is just my personal experience either personally using or working along side others that have had these plows... 

Western... tough reliable, easy to repair and work on and they last for ever. Can't go wrong with Western and there is a reason why you see so many 20 year old Western plows still out there working today. 

Boss... you can basically say the same thing about them as i did Western plows although they are not as abundant as Western plows. 

Meyer... you will spend more time fixing them then plowing with them. 

Blizzard... can't even get hired at the company i work for if you have a Dodge truck or a Blizzard plow. Sorry guy's from the poor souls that i have worked with that had them, pure garbage. 

Snow way. Slightly worse then Blizzard. They fall apart in a couple years.

I know i will get flamed for this post . Have at it. This is just MY personal experience either using or working closely with others who have had the plows i listed.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

nekos;1131040 said:


> This is just my personal experience either personally using or working along side others that have had these plows...
> 
> Western... tough reliable, easy to repair and work on and they last for ever. Can't go wrong with Western and there is a reason why you see so many 20 year old Western plows still out there working today.
> 
> ...


Which one of these have You Personally used and Which ones have you Run alongside...just curious....


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

Matson Snow;1131049 said:


> Which one of these have You Personally used and Which ones have you Run alongside...just curious....


I have only owned Western. Have run company trucks with Blizzard plows. Have worked along side all of them that i listed.

Like i said this is just my experience being around these plows. You or others may have had different experiences.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

"Blizzard... can't even get hired at the company i work for if you have a Dodge truck or a Blizzard plow. Sorry guy's from the poor souls that i have worked with that had them, pure garbage". 

I understand the Dodge truck thing...:laughing: but the Blizzard plow insult...well that's just ignorant!:angry:


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

WIPensFan;1131063 said:


> "Blizzard... can't even get hired at the company i work for if you have a Dodge truck or a Blizzard plow. Sorry guy's from the poor souls that i have worked with that had them, pure garbage".
> 
> I understand the Dodge truck thing...:laughing: but the Blizzard plow insult...well that's just ignorant!:angry:


Like i said, This is just my personal experiences with these plows. You may have had a different experience with them.

As for the Dodge truck thing, it's partly true. We had one guy that plowed with a Dodge and it worked just fine. It was a newer one though. The older Dodge trucks... i will just leave it there. I have already pissed off enough people today ! lol


----------



## bronco91 (Dec 14, 2009)

NJN;1130822 said:


> Has anyone tried the new Meyer joystick that changes color, thats pretty cool and easy to use.


I have and it great. In my mine the new meyers I way to go.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Why do people like Full moldboard spring trip? IMO trip edge is wayyy more high tech & resistable. :bluebounc​


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

creativedesigns;1131115 said:


> Why do people like Full moldboard spring trip? IMO trip edge is wayyy more high tech & resistable. :bluebounc​


+1 on that. I couldn't atand useing a trip blade.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

nekos;1131040 said:


> This is just my personal experience either personally using or working along side others that have had these plows...
> 
> Western... tough reliable, easy to repair and work on and they last for ever. Can't go wrong with Western and there is a reason why you see so many 20 year old Western plows still out there working today.
> 
> ...


So to Summarize......Blizzard - Meyer - Sno-way = Junk.......Boss - Western = Good.....What about Fisher..I will Be waiting Patiently for a Response.....


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I looked the Meyer SV2 over pretty closely at the fair last year. I was not impressed. Weld spatter everywhere, poorly fitted half moons at the hinge, etc. Some components in critical areas looked undersized to me. The hinge is definitely better than the XV/MVP Plus, but still not as good as the Boss.

As for the center rubber, well there's no excuse for that in a plow designed in this millennium.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

Matson Snow;1131137 said:


> So to Summarize......Blizzard - Meyer - Sno-way = Junk.......Boss - Western = Good.....What about Fisher..I will Be waiting Patiently for a Response.....


Never even seen a Fisher in person so i can't say anything about them. Again, I'm sorry if you don't like what i said. Just giving my personal experience with the plows i listed.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

nekos;1131040 said:


> This is just my personal experience either personally using or working along side others that have had these plows...
> 
> Western... tough reliable, easy to repair and work on and they last for ever. Can't go wrong with Western and there is a reason why you see so many 20 year old Western plows still out there working today.
> 
> ...





nekos;1131058 said:


> I have only owned Western. Have run company trucks with Blizzard plows. Have worked along side all of them that i listed.
> 
> Like i said this is just my experience being around these plows. You or others may have had different experiences.





nekos;1131069 said:


> Like i said, This is just my personal experiences with these plows. You may have had a different experience with them.
> ...





Matson Snow;1131137 said:


> So to Summarize......Blizzard - Meyer - Sno-way = Junk.......Boss - Western = Good.....What about Fisher..I will Be waiting Patiently for a Response.....





nekos;1131217 said:


> Never even seen a Fisher in person so i can't say anything about them. Again, I'm sorry if you don't like what i said. *Just giving my personal experience with the plows i listed*.


Sounds like you have hands on experience with one brand, limited usage of somebody else's truck with a different brand, and a bunch of "my buddy said......"


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

nekos;1131217 said:


> Never even seen a Fisher in person so i can't say anything about them. Again, I'm sorry if you don't like what i said. Just giving my personal experience with the plows i listed.


I never said i did not like what you are saying.......What about Snowdogg...Im thinking about an XP....You have any thoughts???...


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

2COR517;1131225 said:


> Sounds like you have hands on experience with one brand, limited usage of somebody else's truck with a different brand, and a bunch of "my buddy said......"


Sounds like you assume to much. While i hardly ever drive company trucks for the place i currently work for, and they don't even use Blizzard plows. My former employer did and i spent a lot of time pushing snow with a couple different Blizzard plows. As for the (( my buddy said)) ... Your right, my Buddy said his damn plow broke and i was the one who had to figure out how to cover his lots. The pitfalls of managing a route for a good sized snow removal company.

Again, this is just my personal experience. If you had good or bad experiences with ( insert plow) great ! Tell people, don't be afraid. I gave my honest opinion and I'm deeply sorry if it hurt your feelings !

This should be on an episode of Oprah, Any one need a tissue ?


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

Matson Snow;1131294 said:


> I never said i did not like what you are saying.......What about Snowdogg...Im thinking about an XP....You have any thoughts???...


Never seen one in person, so no i can't really say much other then they look kinda cool in pictures. Does that help ?

BTW , what ever happened to the Snow Way and Blizzard Mafia that use to bicker about how great those plows are in every other thread ? Haven't seen them in a couple years. wonder where they all went ?


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

nekos;1131306 said:


> BTW , what ever happened to the Snow Way and Blizzard Mafia that use to bicker about how great those plows are in every other thread ? Haven't seen them in a couple years. wonder where they all went ?


I've got a Blizzard. I wouldn't go so far as to say it's pure garbage, but I certainly wouldn't recommend one. This will be the last one I own. I'll go back to a Leo, which few here have heard of, after this Blizzard. The speed of having wings is awesome, but the repairs, parts, and everything else associated with this damn thing is not worth it in my opinion.

Having owned a Western, I wouldn't own one of those again either, granted, I'm spoiled with the durability and dependability of Leo plows.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

You can't beat the heck out of the Blizzard plows with wings and expect them not to break. I would bet most of the nay sayers are quite hard on them and therefor experience more breaks and problems. Then again, most plows are this way.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

WIPensFan;1131466 said:


> You can't beat the heck out of the Blizzard plows with wings and expect them not to break. I would bet most of the nay sayers are quite hard on them and therefor experience more breaks and problems. Then again, most plows are this way.


You can't beat the heck out of any plow and expect them not to break at some point. I've never broken a wing off, but I'm easy on my plow. I've had to replace both angle cylinders, and a few hoses since I bought it 4 years ago. The cylinders I was ticked about. The hoses I can understand...they wear out, but they are such a PITA to replace it's ridiculous. The idea is awesome, but the execution is less than graceful when it comes to Blizzard, IMO.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

I've ran Western, and while the older Uni Mounts and early Ultramounts were excellent plows, the new Ultramount DDs are just rubbish. So much cost cutting and cheapness it's not even funny. Worked with a Meyers as well. It has a nice tall moldboard and that's about it. The rest isn't so hot. 

Last year, I was in the market for a new plow. Looked at EVERYTHING...extensively. I had the Ultramount undercarriage on my truck. Was all prepped to get a 8' 5" MVP before I looked at it and saw how really flawed the design was. Took a look at Meyers, but wasn't sold. Finally looked at Boss, even though I wasn't a fan at first. Wow, just wow. I think it was 2COR who said it best. "What Boss is doing right now, Fisher/DD will be doing 10 years from now." Never were truer words said.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

nekos;1131299 said:


> I gave my honest opinion and I'm deeply sorry if it hurt your feelings ! This should be on an episode of Oprah, Any one need a tissue ?


LOL, I've already given Palmer a box of Kleenex for the Oprah show! :laughing:


----------



## Jamesahern47 (Apr 16, 2010)

No joke about the welds! My MVP welds SUCK! Barely got the thing together!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Dealer support is key when choosing a plow brand, you're not going to want to travel 60 miles to get your plow fixed especially if it's a storm. My dealer is about 8 miles away he's been there for a least 25 years. There is a guy 5 miles away that is also a dealer and a landscaper and a snow plower. You want a dealer that is going to either be open 24 hours during a storm or is going to answer his phone when you call and come fix your plow. Ask your local dealer what plows he is a distributor for and choose the best one.


----------



## Jamesahern47 (Apr 16, 2010)

My Western Wing on the passenger side would not even fit on the plow so I had to fix that and my plow has not even seen snow yet!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

creativedesigns;1131525 said:


> LOL, I've already given Palmer a box of Kleenex for the Oprah show! :laughing:


I got those in the mail just last week. Thanks.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

NJN;1130822 said:


> Has anyone tried the new Meyer joystick that changes color, thats pretty cool and easy to use.


I have it in my Jeep. It's awesome.


----------



## m.$terner (Feb 28, 2010)

I wouldnt say expect breakdowns but be ready for them with every plow. my choice was based on whats easiest to work on.If something breaks down im not taking it to a dealer. Im hands on and ill tear it apart and fix it myself. so my choice was what has the easiest design to fix in case of breakdown. I choose meyers but i run an ez classic (older style). in my area there pumps are everywhere and theres quite a few dealers to get parts from. With these new style plows Idk what is th easiest.I know a few ppl who use Boss and Western and they have had a lot of success with them so I would give them both some serious consideration.hope this helps


----------



## WhiteOuts (Dec 22, 2010)

Go with the Boss you won't be disappointed. We get several feet upo here and the Boss cuts through it like butter.


----------



## Snowman087 (Dec 25, 2010)

Ive never had a problem with western's or boss. I have 2 old cable drive blades, along with 4 unimounts. And my dad runs boss v blades.... as far as fisher, snow dog, hiniker and blizzards.... Ive heard both good and bad things... but as far as meyer goes, look at smily face below..... 
:angry: 


thats what meyer will do to you


----------

